# First attempt - hand cut dovetails



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

I recently built a dovetail saw kit which I detailed here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/dovetail-saw-winsor-kit-build-pic-heavy-49385/

Some of you may have followed that build. 

Thoight i would take my new saw for a test drive so tonight I tried my first hand cut dovetails, and I'm pretty happy with the results. I didn't completely lay it out, I just found the center of the board to cut the tails, the angles were eyeballed, hence not even. But it's fairly tight for the first attempt so ill take it. 

Not part of a project, just putzin around in the shop and started on this piece of scrap.



















I'm thinking I may do a 7 days of hand cut dovetails exercise - just for practice.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Uhhh... yeah I'll say! I think you have found your thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I've been wanting to try those myself. Yours are great. I may try a couple of boards soon


And thanks for linking your build thread. I'm not sure how I missed it but it was an excellent read.

Mark


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nicely done - both the saw and the dovetails. It's great when it all comes together!


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Good stuff! Remember, practice makes sawdust, so make lots! :thumbsup:


----------



## the dude (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice! Far better than my first attempt was!

pit bulls rock!


----------

